# what license do i need to start a online classified website??



## zaki82 (Sep 11, 2013)

Hello All,

We are 2 guys who wanna start a classified website here. can anybody help me with knowing what license do i need to start a online classified website here in UAE?? we wont be making money from ppl placing ads.. our income will be just out of ads on the site by uae companies.. Also which freezone would be the least expensive one??

Your help will be appreciated


----------



## whatsupdubai (Apr 10, 2013)

Contact creative zone fujeriah FZ is cheap


----------

